# Canyon Neuron: Mounting Kit HL GP0202-01



## mreimer (27. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich benötige dringend das oben genannte KIT von Canyon für das Neuron CB zwei Mal. 
Hat jemand zufällig das Kit da oder die Schrauben 8, 9, & 10 von der Detailzeichnung?
-> https://www.canyon.com/on/demandwar...wings/2019/neuron_spectral/M062-01_BOM_ts.pdf

Die Schrauben sind bei Canyon nicht lieferbar, daher frage ich hier in die Runde.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Biking1 (3. November 2020)

Ich suche den gleichen mounting kit. Hasst du vielleicht schon eine tip bekommen?

Greeting from the Netherlands.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mreimer (30. Dezember 2020)

Leider nicht. Laut Canyon erst im März lieferbar! Für mich eine Katastrophe, somit war dies mein letztes Canyon Bike.

Ich suche aktuell eine Möglichkeit, die Schraube nachbauen zu lassen. Kennt jemand ein Hersteller, der solch Schrauben für Privatpersonen herstellt?


----------



## --- (30. Dezember 2020)

Hast du denn eine Skizze/Maße der Teile die du brauchst?


----------



## bsc76 (30. Dezember 2020)

Wie habt ihr die Schraube denn verloren? Wie alt sind die Bikes? 
Bei mir ist die Schraube auf der rechten Seite heute auf einer Tour plötzlich verschwunden, würde auf Bruch tippen... Das Neuron ist keine 6 Wochen alt und kaum 100km gefahren... Auf Nachfrage bei Canyon dann die bekannte Antwort. Schöne Sch...

Gruß, Basti


----------



## mreimer (31. Dezember 2020)

Hi Zusammen,

ich warte aktuell auf das Feedback von Christian bei Canyon bzgl. der Zeichnung.

Es handelt sich hierbei wohl um einen bekannten Produktionsfehler. 
Ich habe zwei Neurons und bei beiden ist die Schraube an einer Stelle gebrochen und abgefallen bzw. habe ich dies beim Putzen bemerkt. Beide Bikes ca. 1. Jahr alt. Also wie bei dir...

Auch prüft Canyon, ob Sie die Schraube nicht selber fräsen, da anscheinend einige auf diese warten.

Gruß Markus


----------



## bsc76 (8. Januar 2021)

Update von Canyon bzgl Versand vom Mountingkit: KW3. Schonmal besser als März. 

Der Wurm steckt aber generell im Kundenservice:

Canyon weigert sich hartnäckig, den Bruch und den daraus resultierenden Verlust der Schraube während der Fahrt als Defekt anzuerkennen (der dann ja im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung innerhalb üblicher Fristen eine Reparatur oder einen gleichwertigen Ersatz des MTBs bedingen würde). 
Begründung: Ich hätte halt vor Fahrtantritt nicht alles ordnungsgemäß kontrolliert und deshalb selbstverschuldet die lose Schraube verloren. An einem 8 Wochen alten MTB für immerhin fast 4000€??? Bei einer Schraube, die laut Aufdruck ab Werk mit Locktite zu sichern ist? Ich frage mich, wer hier eine Schraube locker hat...


----------



## mreimer (8. Januar 2021)

Da bin ich bei dir, zumal es sich ja nicht um zwei Einzelfälle handelt.
Ich habe noch gar kein Update zur Lieferung bekommen... Hast du die Info heute erhalten? KW3 wäre ja noch auszuhalten.


----------



## bsc76 (8. Januar 2021)

Die Info kam gestern Nachmittag per Mail (automatisierte Info zur Bestellung). 

In der parallelen Korrespondenz mit dem Service weigert dieser sich aber weiterhin ein verbindliches Lieferdatum anzugeben, sie schreiben nur etwas von priorisierter Lieferung des Mounting-Kits. Wäre ja ein (weiteres) starkes Stück, wenn nicht alle Wartenden gleichzeitig versorgt werden würden.


----------



## mreimer (13. Januar 2021)

Ich habe nach wie vor keine Information mehr bekommen. 
BUT - ich habe mir die Schraube Nachfräsen lassen...  ich frage mich, wieso canyon das nicht für Ihre wartenden Kunden mal eben macht... naja.


----------



## bsc76 (20. Januar 2021)

Update: heute war das Mounting-Kit von Canyon bei mir im Briefkasten, ich kann mein Neuron also wieder instand setzen. 
Und dann verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mreimer (20. Januar 2021)

Danke für das Update. Ich habe jetzt die selbst gebauten am Bike. Meine Bestellung ist aber noch nicht da...


----------



## phil_j (21. Januar 2021)

Hallo mreimer. Habe genau das gleiche Problem. Wie/wo hast du die Schraube nachfräsen lassen?


----------



## phil_j (21. Januar 2021)

Hallo mreimer!
Gleiches Problem hier in der Schweiz. Ich habe soeben auf Ebay gesehen, dass Jemand in Baden-Wüttemberg auch dieses Teil sucht:








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Berg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Könntest du der Community mitteilen wo und wie du die Schraube fräsen liesst? Vielleicht können wir ja eine Sammelbestellung organisieren?
Thx 4 Help!


----------



## bsc76 (21. Januar 2021)

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass der Kunde sich bei Canyon die Teile selbst fräsen lassen muss... 
Seid ihr denn schon aus der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung raus? Ich habe jedenfalls per Fristsetzung eine Vertragsauflösung angekündigt und hab das Teil (relativ) schnell bekommen - auch wenn "schnell" mal eben 4 Wochen bedeutet.
Es ist schon bezeichnend, dass Canyon nicht einfach allen Wartenden das Kit schickt.


----------



## phil_j (21. Januar 2021)

@bsc76, was hast du denn genau für ein Schreiben an Canyon geschickt, welchen Text-Wortlaut? Ich kenne mich mit diesen Juristereien nicht wirklich aus...


----------



## mreimer (22. Januar 2021)

Ich hab die Schrauben privat beim Kumpel anfertigen lassen, ich denke nicht, dass er das noch mal machen wird (hat 4 Stunden gedauert).

Aber in Hamburg bei Rad Race sind ein paar Schrauben auf Lager!
Einfach dort melden, ich habe die nicht abgenommen, da ich meine ja jetzt schon habe.

Hier: https://www.rad-race.com/rad-shop-hamburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsc76 (22. Januar 2021)

@phil_j: ein Jurist bin ich selbst auch nicht, das formale Vorgehen ist aber im Netz gut beschrieben (z.B. nach Verbraucherzentrale und Gewährleistung suchen). 

Und dann muss man etwas Geduld und Beharrungsvermögen aufbringen (habe mit gut zwei Dutzend verschiedenen Leuten aus dem "Service" Mails ausgetauscht).

Ging also so gesehen auch nicht viel schneller, als die Teile fräsen zu lassen


----------



## mreimer (22. Januar 2021)

Naja das fräsen hat jetzt 1 Woche gedauert, die Schrauben habe ich im Oktober 2020 bestellt... 
Zum Glück ist das Thema jetzt beendet für mich...


----------



## CedGauche (8. Februar 2021)

Mal eine paar allgemeine Fragen zu dieser Problematik:


Betrifft dieses Problem auch Neuron AL Rahmen (2020 / 2021) oder nur CF?
Oder ist dies ein Problem der Schraube (schlechte Serie)?
Oder ein Designfehler, der jede Schraube nach eine gewissen Zeit kaputt macht?
Oder mangelhafte Montage ohne Loctite?

Mein Neuron AL 2021 hat knappe 200 KM runter und ich habe eben einmal alle Schrauben mit Drehmoment kontrolliert, sind alle noch fest. Bei mir scheint sich der Mechaniker auch Mühe gegeben zu haben, weil bei mir wirklich viel Loctite verwendet wurde und auch sonst viele Lager gut gefettet wurden.

Dennoch wundert es mich das diese eine Schraube hier nur 5nm braucht, wo die anderen 17nm, 20nm und 25 nm an meinem Rahmen brauchen.


----------



## phil_j (8. Februar 2021)

Ich kann hierzu leider keine qualifizierte Antwort geben. Aber meine Schraube war gebrochen. Weiss aber nicht mit welchem Drehmoment sie angezogen war. Ich fahre ein Neuron CF, 2019er. 
Habe übrigens von Rad Race in Hamburg das Teil erhalten. Super nette Jungs dort. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## mreimer (9. Februar 2021)

Hi Zusammen,
Kleines Update, ich fahre aktuell mit meinen selbst gebauten Schrauben. 
Spannend fand ich die Info von letzter Woche von Canyon: Ich erhalte ein Umbaukit für meine Bikes, also nicht nur eine neue Schraube. Es handelt sich offenkundig um ein Qualitätsproblem aber auch um ein generelles Problem der Konstruktion am Hinterbau.


----------



## CedGauche (10. Februar 2021)

Okay, halte uns mal auf dem laufenden, was genau dieses Umbaukit beinhaltet und was sich im Vergleich zum Original nun gehändert hat.


----------



## goooofy (26. Februar 2021)

mreimer schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> Kleines Update, ich fahre aktuell mit meinen selbst gebauten Schrauben.
> Spannend fand ich die Info von letzter Woche von Canyon: Ich erhalte ein Umbaukit für meine Bikes, also nicht nur eine neue Schraube. Es handelt sich offenkundig um ein Qualitätsproblem aber auch um ein generelles Problem der Konstruktion am Hinterbau.


Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren. 
Da mir heute das gleiche passiert ist. Plötzlich war nach der Ausfahrt heute die Schraube weg.
Und diese Schrauben sind als Ersatzteil nicht lieferbar.


----------



## HarryBeast (26. Februar 2021)

Argh, hatte ich bei meinem Neuron auch schon, auch auf der Antriebsseite. Zusendung von einem neuen Kit, wo dann auch zwei von den Dingern drin sind, ging aber recht schnell, so 10 Tage. 

Ich hoffe sehr, dass es "nur" ein Materialfehler in den ursprünglich verbauten Schrauben war und dass es kein grundsätzlicher Konstruktionsfehler ist. Dann würden die Besitzer den Mist ja häufiger haben.


----------



## goooofy (26. Februar 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Argh, hatte ich bei meinem Neuron auch schon, auch auf der Antriebsseite. Zusendung von einem neuen Kit, wo dann auch zwei von den Dingern drin sind, ging aber recht schnell, so 10 Tage.
> 
> Ich hoffe sehr, dass es "nur" ein Materialfehler in den ursprünglich verbauten Schrauben war und dass es kein grundsätzlicher Konstruktionsfehler ist. Dann würden die Besitzer den Mist ja häufiger haben.


wann war das? 
mreimer hat oben was von einem Umbaukit geschrieben. Hoffe auch, dass kein generelles Problem ist.
Was mich auch ungehauen hat ist der Preis für die 4 Schrauben und paar Scheiben.....wenn es denn lieferbar wäre.


----------



## HarryBeast (26. Februar 2021)

Ja, da sind zweimal die Buchsen für den Horstlink unten in der Nähe der Hinterradnabe und zwei längere Buchsen dabei. 

Das Set wurde ein paar Tage nach meinem Kontakt mit Canyon (ich hatte denen per Serviceformular das Problem beschrieben und Fotos hochgeladen) am 03.02. versandt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _vinc_ (1. März 2021)

Habe am Wochenende mal wieder meine Schrauben kontrolliert und leider genau die Schraube ist mit den angegebenen 5NM gebrochen 
Habe den Service kontaktiert, bin mal gespannt wie lange das ganze dauern wird bei mir...
Der Laden in Hamburg hat leider keine passende mehr


----------



## goooofy (1. März 2021)

Ja dort habe ich auch schon angefragt. Die hatten zwei Stück da. Aber eine Suche hat ergeben, dass beide schon verschickt bzw. verbaut sind.
Von Canyon habe ich leider keine positive Rückmeldung bekommen bisher.

Ich bin am überlegen ob man da nicht eine Standard Senkkopfschraube nehmen könnte und im entsprechenden Durchmesser und Länge eine Hülse über das Gewinde legen könnte, dass es dann wie eine Art Achse ist.

bsc76 hat mir seine übrigen Teile dieses Mounting Kits geschickt. 
Nur leider hat die linke Schraube eine zu große Länge. Aber was "wegdrehen" von dem "Achskörper" wird nicht so einfach funktionieren, weil man dann auch das Gewinde kürzen müsste. Oder man müsste dann noch ein Gewinde nachschneiden. 
Und ich habe leider auch niemanden mit einer Drehbank an der Hand um das zu machen. 

Sehr ärgerlich, das hier so ein Spezialteil verbaut ist was bei Canyon nicht verfügbar ist....

Sonst noch jemand eine Idee......??


----------



## _vinc_ (1. März 2021)

Ja mir ist das ganze auf der Seite der Bremse passiert.
Habe mich auch schon gefragt, was ich mache, wenn ich kein Ersatz von Canyon bekommen kann?
Hat da vielleicht jemand bereits Erfahrungen gemacht mit Nachbau oder verwenden einer Vergleichbaren Schraube?
@an diejenigen, die das Problem bereits behoben habe, habt ihr die neue Schraube ebenfalls mit Loctite "verklebt"?


----------



## mreimer (1. März 2021)

Ich warte jetzt schon 6 Monate auf die Ersatzschrauben. Nichts... Es sind sogar zwei Bikes bei mir betroffen.

Ich rufe morgen das letzte Mal bei Canyon an, danach geht der Fall zum Anwalt.


----------



## goooofy (1. März 2021)

mreimer schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt schon 6 Monate auf die Ersatzschrauben. Nichts... Es sind sogar zwei Bikes bei mir betroffen.
> 
> Ich rufe morgen das letzte Mal bei Canyon an, danach geht der Fall zum Anwalt.


ohjeee, dachte oben gelesen zu haben, dass du dir die Schraube hast nachfräsen lassen.....das ist echt ein großer Mist....bin grad auch etwas angesäuert.......


----------



## DrSchnaggels (2. März 2021)

Hi @ all,

mir ist es kurz vorm Wochenende auch passiert. (Neuron CF8)
Auf der Antriebsseite war auf einmal der Rahmen los und das Rad kam an den Rahmen.
Ich denke dass es kein Bruch war, da ich die eine Hälfte (EP0875-01) gefunden habe und sich kein Bruchstück im Gewinde befindet.
Auf meiner Auftragsbestätigung von Canyon steht Lieferung 07.06.21 aber angeblich bekommen sie in ca. 2 Wochen welche. Der Support war, wie bei euch auch, enttäuschend.

In dem Kit ist die benötigte EP0876-01 auch nur 1x drin. Daher überlege ich mir gleich ein Ersatzkit zu bestellen. Was aber wirklich einen überzogenen Preis hat.

Und mir selber etwas zu bauen ist mir bei einem Carbon rahmen zu riskant. 
Wenn der beschädigt wird beißt man sich in den Ar***.

Drückt alle die Daumen dass der Dampfer mit unserem Container bald hier eintrifft. 

Ich bin genauso gespannt wie ratlos.


----------



## _vinc_ (2. März 2021)

Muss an dieser Stelle auch einfach mal sagen bin froh das ich nicht der einzige bin mit diesem Problem 🥲


----------



## HarryBeast (2. März 2021)

Hi, hier als Anschauungsmaterial, wie das Teil aussieht.


----------



## mreimer (2. März 2021)

goooofy schrieb:


> ohjeee, dachte oben gelesen zu haben, dass du dir die Schraube hast nachfräsen lassen.....das ist echt ein großer Mist....bin grad auch etwas angesäuert.......


Ja, ich habe tatsächlich zwei Schrauben vom Kumpel nachgebaut bekommen. Allerdings soll dies natürlich kein Dauerzustand sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (2. März 2021)

Geschäftsidee, sage ich da nur.


----------



## DrSchnaggels (2. März 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Hi, hier als Anschauungsmaterial, wie das Teil aussieht.


Hi Harry, ist das blaue am Gewinde Loctite von Canyon?
Dann haben die das bei mit einfach vergessen. Keinerlei Rückstände im Gewinde der gefundenen Mutter.


----------



## HarryBeast (2. März 2021)

Ja, das ist Locktite und das war dran. 
Das hat ja aber offenbar auch nicht gehalten, die Mutter war ja weg. Bei Neumontage habe ich die Schraube noch mit hochfestem Locktite bepinselt.


----------



## goooofy (2. März 2021)

mreimer schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe tatsächlich zwei Schrauben vom Kumpel nachgebaut bekommen. Allerdings soll dies natürlich kein Dauerzustand sein...


klar, darf kein Dauerzustand sein.

Würde dein Kumpel gegen eine Spende nochmal so eine Schraube nachbauen? Wie hat er das gemacht? Größere Schraube und dann auf gewünschtes Maß reduziert/gedreht?


----------



## _vinc_ (4. März 2021)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten von mir, habe die Schraube ersetzt bekommen, jedoch nur die einzelnen Schraube, nicht das ganze Kit. Reicht mir aber vorerst auch


----------



## goooofy (4. März 2021)

_vinc_ schrieb:


> Es gibt Neuigkeiten von mir, habe die Schraube ersetzt bekommen, jedoch nur die einzelnen Schraube, nicht das ganze Kit. Reicht mir aber vorerst auch


echt?? wie hast du das geschafft? Bei mir heißt es immer nur das ganze Kit.
Einzelne Schraube würde mich auch reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goooofy (4. März 2021)

Update: 
Jetzt kam vom Support eine Email.....Mounting Kit wird zum Nullpreis geliefert, soll laut eines Kollegen früher kommen, aber wieder keine Aussage wann. 
Ich hätte die 30 € ja bezahlt wenn wenigstens die Schraube kommen würde .......🤮🤮🤮...wobei 30 € für zwei Schrauben und Hülsen auch "sportlich" sind.
Wenn ich das repariert habe bestelle ich mir auf alle Fälle eine Schraube auf Reserve....


----------



## mreimer (5. März 2021)

Update: Heute habe ich auch eine Mail bekommen, dass meine Schrauben wohl Versand wurden. Wahnsinn, automatisch generierte Mail, von Canyon hat es keiner für nötig gehalten, sich persönlich zu melden.

Ich habe Somit mindestens eine Schraube übrig (die selbstgebauten). Sie sind aus Aluminium und komplett auf den mm genau mit einer CNC Maschine gefräst. Bestimmt bessere Qualität als die Originalen... Ich lasse meine sogar im Bike.

Wenn ich damit jemanden retten kann, gerne Bescheid geben.


----------



## mreimer (5. März 2021)

.


----------



## goooofy (5. März 2021)

mreimer schrieb:


> Update: Heute habe ich auch eine Mail bekommen, dass meine Schrauben wohl Versand wurden. Wahnsinn, automatisch generierte Mail, von Canyon hat es keiner für nötig gehalten, sich persönlich zu melden.
> 
> Ich habe Somit mindestens eine Schraube übrig (die selbstgebauten). Sie sind aus Aluminium und komplett auf den mm genau mit einer CNC Maschine gefräst. Bestimmt bessere Qualität als die Originalen... Ich lasse meine sogar im Bike.
> 
> Wenn ich damit jemanden retten kann, gerne Bescheid geben.


nehme ich gerne....


----------



## HarryBeast (5. März 2021)

Sicher, dass Alu an der Stelle halten wird?


----------



## DrSchnaggels (5. März 2021)

Was ist denn übrig? EP 0875-01 ist für die Antriebsseite vom Neuron CF8. Die benötige ich.
EP 0877-01 wäre die linke Seite.

@ Harry: Original ist auch aus Aluminium meine ich.


----------



## mreimer (6. März 2021)

Alu ist orgiginal, auch die neuen Schrauben sind aus Alu.


----------



## goooofy (9. März 2021)

Update:
Heute kam jetzt von Canyon ein Umbaukit. ...sehr überraschend.
Ist jetzt eine andere Lösung. Der "male" Teil ist jetzt durch eine Standard M6 Schraube und eine Hülse ohne Gewinde ersetzt. Dabei im Paket ist sogar eine kleine Menge Loctite und Fett zur Montage. Neben Anleitung zum Einbau ist auch eine Freigabe zur Reparatur in einer Werkstätte dabei. 
Bin sehr positiv überrascht. 
Auch die Dauer für Zusendund nach Meldung mit 1,5 Wochen ist in der heutigen Zeit akzeptabel. 

Einziges Manko war/ist, dass die Mitarbeiter am Chat/Fon darüber keinerlei Info hatten. Hätte einige Zeit an Recherche, "Blutdruck" und sich über Canyon ärgern erspart.

In Summe jetzt ganz ordentlich gelöst.


----------



## DrSchnaggels (9. März 2021)

kannst Du das mal fotografieren und posten? Bitte


----------



## HarryBeast (9. März 2021)

Ja bitte Foto. Die Schraube ist dann hoffentlich aus Stahl, womit sich Canyon etwas Haltbareres überlegt hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goooofy (9. März 2021)

Hoffe man kann das erkennen...

Ob das Stahl oder Alu ist kann ich nicht sagen. Schraube scheint etwas schwerer zu sein. Die Hülsen sind aber sehr leicht und sicherlich noch Alu.


----------



## HarryBeast (9. März 2021)

A2 ist Edelstahl, oder?


----------



## mreimer (9. März 2021)

Stimmt, die neuen Schrauben sind aus Edelstahl und können 2NM "härter" angezogen werden.


----------



## CedGauche (9. März 2021)

Kannst du einmal Bilder von dem neuen Mounting Kit machen?
Mich würde interessieren, ob mein 2021 Neuron vielleicht schon dieses "Update" von Wek aus hat.


----------



## goooofy (9. März 2021)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Kannst du einmal Bilder von dem neuen Mounting Kit machen?
> Mich würde interessieren, ob mein 2021 Neuron vielleicht schon dieses "Update" von Wek aus hat.


siehe oben....#53......wenn auf deinen Schrauben noch 5NM von außen lesbar ist gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es die bisherige Lösung ist. Gemäß Explosionszeichnung des Neuron 2020 ist das gleich Mounting Kit wie dem Neuron 2019 verbaut.

Die "male" Schraube ist durch eine M6 Standard Schraube ersetzt, die dann durch die Hülse ohne Gewinde geschoben wird. "Female" Hülse ist wie bisher nur ohne Laseraufdruck. Anzugsmoment ist jetzt 7NM statt bisher 5NM. Die Teile scheinen jetzt bis auf die Hülse ohne Gewinde "Standard"-Komponenten zu sein. Davor war diese Schraube schon sehr speziell. War damit mal beim Schrauber/Radladen um die Ecke und die haben schon sehr verwundert geschaut.

Montage habe ich grad gemacht. Hat 5-10 Minuten gedauert.
Die noch intakte Schraube links habe ich noch nicht gewechselt. Kommt als ersatzteil in den Rucksack, falls unterwegsmal was sein sollte.


----------



## DrSchnaggels (9. März 2021)

Mein Kit ist auch angekommen.
Begeistert bin ich nicht. Schient für mich wie eine 0815 Lösung.
Im Original haben die Schrauben eine Unterschiedlich lange Fläche ohne Gewinde, so dass zwei unterschiedliche Zylinder entstehen für die unterschiedlichen Seiten des Rades.

Nun sind die Hülsen gleich lang. Was bedeutet, dass der Zylinder auf der Bremsseite nicht durchgängig ist, sondern eine Lücke in der Mitte haben wird.
Dadurch entsteht, logisch gedacht, weniger Auflagefläche des Lagers auf den Schraubenzylindern.
Oder sehe ich da was falsch? 

Dann haben die Schrauben keine Beschriftung auf welche in der Anleitung verwiesen wird.
Da hab ich kein Problem, ist mit klarem Menschenverstand machbar. 
Aber das spricht auch mehr für eine 0815Lösung. Genau wie der Geruch als hätte das Kit schon jahrelang in irgend einem feuchten Keller gegammelt. 

Ich denke dass Canyon da eine Lösung mit vorrätigen Schrauben gesucht hat.

Ach ja und ich hab mit noch extra Loctite bestellt weil der Support sagte dass keins dabei sei.


----------



## goooofy (9. März 2021)

DrSchnaggels schrieb:


> Mein Kit ist auch angekommen.
> Begeistert bin ich nicht. Schient für mich wie eine 0815 Lösung.
> Im Original haben die Schrauben eine Unterschiedlich lange Fläche ohne Gewinde, so dass zwei unterschiedliche Zylinder entstehen für die unterschiedlichen Seiten des Rades.
> 
> ...


für die Bremsseite stimme ich dir zu.....für die Antriebsseite entsteht wieder eine "durchgängige Achse".
Die Schraube ist jetzt aber nicht mehr Alu sondern Edelstahl.
Für die Antriebsseite gefällt mit die Lösung eigentlich ganz gut.

Bike ist wieder fahrbar....das ist für mich erstmal das wichtigste. 

Meine Meinung:
In Summe bin ich mit 1,5 Wochen erstmal zufrieden. Lediglich der Informationsfluss hätte besser sein können. Aber beim Radladen um die Ecke hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch wenig Infos bekommen. Die würden dann auch nur beim Hersteller im Support hängen, wenn nicht zufällig so ein Teil auf Lager wäre.


----------



## DrSchnaggels (13. März 2021)

Das Kit wurde laut Canyon an ALLE Neuron Besitzer verschickt. Kein Wunder das es hier so ruhig ist. 
Ich wünsche allen eine gute Fahrt.


----------



## CedGauche (13. März 2021)

Wirklich an alle, also auch welche die es nicht angefordert haben?
Mal gespannt ob ich dann auch eines bekomme..könnte ich dann in den Rucksack legen die Schrauben, gibt einem dann etwas mehr "sicherheitsgefühl"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goooofy (14. März 2021)

DrSchnaggels schrieb:


> Das Kit wurde laut Canyon an ALLE Neuron Besitzer verschickt. Kein Wunder das es hier so ruhig ist.
> Ich wünsche allen eine gute Fahrt.


interessant....das wäre ja quasi eine Art Rückrufaktion für generellen "Produktions-/Entwicklungsfehler".
Habe bisher nur die gebrochene Antriebsseite gewechselt. 
Habt ihr beide Seiten getauscht?


----------



## DrSchnaggels (15. März 2021)

Ich habe beide gewechselt und die alte Schraube fährt jetzt mit.
Rückrufaktion ist es nicht ganz. aber kommt schon ran


----------



## CedGauche (23. März 2021)

Ich habe jetzt einmal bei Canyon nachgefragt, ob mein 2021 Neuron auch dieses Problem bekommen könnte bzw. was man mir zu der "Rückrufaktion" sagen kann. Wenn es offizielle Info gibt, poste ich es hier.


----------



## DrSchnaggels (23. März 2021)

Wenn keine EP0875-01(2x außen), EP0876-01 sowie EP0877-01 (jeweils innen) verbaut hast, solltest Du keine Probleme haben 
So hab ich Canyon verstanden...


----------



## CedGauche (25. März 2021)

Antwort von Canyon:

Hallo Ced. Alle Kunden die davon betroffen waren wurden von uns informiert und haben auch ein Austausch-Set dazu erhalten. Die neuen Modelle sind davon nicht betroffen, weshalb Du bedenkenlos weiter biken kannst.


----------



## goooofy (25. März 2021)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Antwort von Canyon:
> 
> Hallo Ced. Alle Kunden die davon betroffen waren wurden von uns informiert und haben auch ein Austausch-Set dazu erhalten. Die neuen Modelle sind davon nicht betroffen, weshalb Du bedenkenlos weiter biken kannst.


interessant....weil gemäß Explosionszeichnung wird das gleiche Teil verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedGauche (29. März 2021)

Was für eine Ironie...
nun packe ist das Bike nach ein paar Wochen und nach der Mail mit Canyon wieder aus und was passiert nach 15KM mit einem lauten Knacken? Ihr könnt es euch schon denken. Schön wenn man dann 15 KM zurück schieben muss, da hat man viel Zeit darüber nachzudenken.

Mal sehen was Canyon jetzt sagt und wie schnell die Abwicklung dauert.

Zum Glück habe ich den abgerissenen Teil der Schraube noch gefunden, der andere Teil läßt sich aktuell auch nicht rausdrehen.


----------



## HarryBeast (29. März 2021)

Ha, da freut sich der Kunde... 

Kurze Frage in die Runde an diejenigen, denen das Teil schon gebrochen ist - wieviel wiegt Ihr?
Bei mir rund 90kg.


----------



## CedGauche (29. März 2021)

Ich bringe 70 KG auf die Waage, denke mit Ausrüstung so 72-73KG


----------



## CedGauche (29. März 2021)

Das ging aber schnell, habe eine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen über folgenden Artikel:
Nummer: 10007520 
Name: CAYN GP7089-01 MTG Kit HL M062 AM ET Montage Set / SP Mounting hw kit

Ich hoffe mal das ist das neue Kit und nur nicht die alten Schrauben


----------



## CedGauche (31. März 2021)

So mein Kit ist heute morgen gekommen. Aber nur das Tütchen ohne Anleitung, also 2 Schrauben und 4 Hülsen.
Daher einige Fragen; Die längere Schraube kommt auf die Bremsseite? Und beiden Seiten werden dann anschließend mit 7nm angezogen. Dazu noch das mit geliferte Loctite auf die Schrauben. Fett war auch dabei, ist aber vielleicht höchstens für die Steckachse von Verwendung


----------



## goooofy (31. März 2021)

Ja korrekt, die längere ist für die Bremsseite. Das Fett ist gemäß der Anleitung für die Schraube und Hülse, aber soll nicht auf auf das Gewinde.

zu obiger Frage von HarryBeast noch. 74-76 kg.


----------



## JensDey (10. Mai 2021)

Ich wurde als 2019er nicht angeschrieben.
Was echt witzig ist: mir ist die zweite Seite am Samstag gerissen und ich habe glücklicherweise noch die zweite Seite vom ersten Ersatzkit dagehabt. Und, ich habe mir am Samstag schon Ersatzteile aus Stahl zusammengegoogelt um mir das neue Kit selbst zu bauen. Denn das Teil aus Alu mit Schwachstelle in der Mitte ist eine "Sollbruchstelle". 🧐

Jetzt muss ich mir noch überlegen, wie schnell ein neues Ersatzkit bekomme; wir reden schließlich von Canyon.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (10. Mai 2021)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Antwort von Canyon:
> 
> Hallo Ced. Alle Kunden die davon betroffen waren wurden von uns informiert und haben auch ein Austausch-Set dazu erhalten. Die neuen Modelle sind davon nicht betroffen, weshalb Du bedenkenlos weiter biken kannst.




das lese ich voller Schrecken zu dem Thema, bis zu Deinem Beitrag um beruhigt zu sein mit meinem 21er Neuron 8 um dann weiter unten zu lesen, das es doch brechen kann - und ich wiege nicht nur ~ 70 kg 

Hab dann sofort die Horst Link Schraube auf der Antreibsseite fotografiert - ich habe auch kein Kit erhalten!


----------



## goooofy (10. Mai 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich wurde als 2019er nicht angeschrieben.
> Was echt witzig ist: mir ist die zweite Seite am Samstag gerissen und ich habe glücklicherweise noch die zweite Seite vom ersten Ersatzkit dagehabt. Und, ich habe mir am Samstag schon Ersatzteile aus Stahl zusammengegoogelt um mir das neue Kit selbst zu bauen. Denn das Teil aus Alu mit Schwachstelle in der Mitte ist eine "Sollbruchstelle". 🧐
> 
> Jetzt muss ich mir noch überlegen, wie schnell ein neues Ersatzkit bekomme; wir reden schließlich von Canyon.


Mit welchen Teilen hast du dir das selbst zusammen "gesammelt". Nur mal so aus Interesse...habe mir damals auch die Finger "wund" gesucht. Und war dann recht froh als mir Canyon relativ zügig das Ersatzkit geschickt hatte.


----------



## JensDey (10. Mai 2021)

Meinen Versuch würde/ werde ich hiermit starten:


			https://www.ebay.de/itm/112349663224?_trkparms=ispr%3D1&hash=item1a288fcff8:g:RFYAAOSwvoZeRw7a&amdata=enc%3AAQAFAAACgBaobrjLl8XobRIiIML1V4Imu%252Fn%252BzU5L90Z278x5ickkAgU0umhwUTmgTFbE5cu7zW9vcd0Qa%252FKtMLWc7KNPM613ze6%252FvCCtwr8wvD8kl3vAC1uiS7HnAbeeW8drrsEQa4gI5VLB91Not02CWoIyYvfqO1SeNDTzw%252BLr7N7773rbrjdibVhz%252F2csVPkjnCr7DpLAsMYhUY50DZH7ruF7mnOn3jDnizMLtzQGzTq3lCZJDFxNzwrVXR%252B2476dKfJLZSPCLxEWvToEuNbGKL19jsDHgHIFYqh9uu8%252BDR%252F3zxpPGfTBIRsN0MAt1sq1XwAVyGSH604KItjNnSqFop8sNWlNknNXNP%252FJYCwsTNfjJWMxn3Ucd3LCNJIZkeMB6WcyiOFgseVUVHHbBx0BKSnwpyNUOvVbEGQl61LmgRWyPzjP0DrTG6Fz4lVkTKNcSW1g1rxYfWixmCad5OmEFpFzhF%252FMuzGk0n8KBFtFWkjUlTwlMCCLxBvfGBg9lxi%252FFGjyL8MEUPhfOjUm5iawGuVb2Knaqk4FVrPTGcxjVsHoZq1miUzxA6D1v%252BuWrrCIogdr2KA24Hv96Joc%252F1yNZUhVu7azaLxAcPr6duy9rJ5KVtR1S95qo7Cr914%252BXxKHxwuhOd4Co0EM8VAp7XKplj0%252FviEbELumJ6LP8EuAm3kVyCmV0iZSkuXxUthm45jnq%252F8IEOoo0GwRIvGPrZ0PF0tqUSGlEInVdW2rS4MzZxGPgF3Iz891ezEBazjW9KufZ3QlxDi3dawbtDJOsZngTCtTuZfyIhWyTN%252BaC2yNy8stZCZdOR1WAsShfnrAtT8dtx%252BAc96lYhx8zfyWemIZh5vh6r0%253D%7Ccksum%3A11234966322408211b5f0eec427b8436efbf47497574%7Campid%3APL_CLK%7Cclp%3A2334524
		










						Gewindemuffen M6 M8 M10 M12 Rund Verbindungsmutter Langmutter Edelstahl V2A  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Gewindemuffen M6 M8 M10 M12 Rund Verbindungsmutter Langmutter Edelstahl V2A in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (10. Mai 2021)

Ich habe Canyon jetzt mal angeschrieben. Wenn ich innerhalb von 7 Tagen keine Antwort bekomme, baue ich selbst.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (10. Mai 2021)

.... ich habe canyon auch angeschrieben, meins ist zwar in Ordnung, aber ganz ehrlich vertraue ich dem jetzt nicht wirklich und bevor mehr kaputt geht bzw. ich mir die Knochen breche, hätte ich auch gerne das Umrüstkit mit Stahlschraube.


----------



## JensDey (10. Mai 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ich mir die Knochen breche,


Darüber brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Dass an der Stelle ein relevanter Sturz ausgelöst wird ist recht unwahrscheinlich.
Mit der rechten Hülse ohne Schraube bin ich noch recht lange rumgefahren und hatte es gar nicht gemerkt.
Links hat es wohl Hülse und Schraube mit einem Schuss rausgeschossen. Da stand dann das HR leicht schräg. Habe ich über 200-200m Uphill auch nicht recht verstanden. Dann habe ich einen auf MacGuyver gemacht und ein passendes Stöckchen reingesteckt und bin dann langsam heimgerollt. Ansonsten wäre es auch bei mir 15km schieben gewesen.


----------



## goooofy (10. Mai 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich habe Canyon jetzt mal angeschrieben. Wenn ich innerhalb von 7 Tagen keine Antwort bekomme, baue ich selbst.


ich habe das telefonisch gemacht....war zwar 40 minuten in der Warteschlange...aber dann ging es eigentlich schnell. Lass dich nur nicht abwimmeln auf das ursprüngliche Mounting Kit, sondern bestehe auf diesem Ersatz-Kit.


----------



## Karup (13. Mai 2021)

Hallo
Bei mir ist auch die EP0876-01 verbaut, ich bin aber der zweite Besitzer (seit Mai 2021).
Der Vorbesitzer wurde bisher nicht angeschrieben, habe ihn angerufen.

Sollte ich auch Canyon kontaktieren?
Edit:
Damit meinte ich, ob das der Erstbesitzer machen muss, oder ob man das auch als Gebrauchtkäufer machen kann….






EDIT 2:
Habe Canyon nach Rücksprache mit dem Verkäufer angeschrieben, er sendet mir das Kit dann weiter, falls es zu ihm kommt.


----------



## JensDey (13. Mai 2021)

Natürlich nicht, was denkst du denn. Das ist doch nicht die Wohlfahrt.

Oder vielleicht doch.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (13. Mai 2021)

... habe Montag canyon angeschrieben, heute nur eine Info bekommen das es noch dauert bevor sich jemand um meine Anfrage kümmert. Bin mal echt gespannt, was man mir Antwortet und ob man sich anstellt 10€ Teile jemanden zu schicken der 2800€ für ein Bike im Februar investiert hat .....


----------



## JensDey (13. Mai 2021)

Ja, für solche Banalitäten brauchst du kein Bike-Fachpersonal.


----------



## speedygonzales (15. Mai 2021)

ich habe gerade diesen Thread gefunden, in meinem Neuron CF9 2020 sind auch die EP0876-01 und EP0877-01 eingebaut.

Von wegen alle Neuron besitzer sind angeschrieben worden. 
Ich habe von Canyon keine Benachrichtigung bekommen.

Ich werde gleich eine Mail schreiben und einen Ersatzkit verlangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aussieneuron (19. Mai 2021)

W. are now on our 4th set of replacements and its always the shorter side, first time so we had to get the poor Replaced as it cracked and did Took 6 weeks over xmas. 
Just waiting now for the last set in Australia. They have been pretty good but still dont acknowledge that its a major design flaw
My son spent a lot of his own money and is now pissed off he bought a canyon


----------



## JensDey (19. Mai 2021)

@aussieneuron 
To ease your life you could try something similar to my idea:


JensDey schrieb:


> Meinen Versuch würde/ werde ich hiermit starten:
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/112349663224?_trkparms=ispr%3D1&hash=item1a288fcff8:g:RFYAAOSwvoZeRw7a&amdata=enc%3AAQAFAAACgBaobrjLl8XobRIiIML1V4Imu%252Fn%252BzU5L90Z278x5ickkAgU0umhwUTmgTFbE5cu7zW9vcd0Qa%252FKtMLWc7KNPM613ze6%252FvCCtwr8wvD8kl3vAC1uiS7HnAbeeW8drrsEQa4gI5VLB91Not02CWoIyYvfqO1SeNDTzw%252BLr7N7773rbrjdibVhz%252F2csVPkjnCr7DpLAsMYhUY50DZH7ruF7mnOn3jDnizMLtzQGzTq3lCZJDFxNzwrVXR%252B2476dKfJLZSPCLxEWvToEuNbGKL19jsDHgHIFYqh9uu8%252BDR%252F3zxpPGfTBIRsN0MAt1sq1XwAVyGSH604KItjNnSqFop8sNWlNknNXNP%252FJYCwsTNfjJWMxn3Ucd3LCNJIZkeMB6WcyiOFgseVUVHHbBx0BKSnwpyNUOvVbEGQl61LmgRWyPzjP0DrTG6Fz4lVkTKNcSW1g1rxYfWixmCad5OmEFpFzhF%252FMuzGk0n8KBFtFWkjUlTwlMCCLxBvfGBg9lxi%252FFGjyL8MEUPhfOjUm5iawGuVb2Knaqk4FVrPTGcxjVsHoZq1miUzxA6D1v%252BuWrrCIogdr2KA24Hv96Joc%252F1yNZUhVu7azaLxAcPr6duy9rJ5KVtR1S95qo7Cr914%252BXxKHxwuhOd4Co0EM8VAp7XKplj0%252FviEbELumJ6LP8EuAm3kVyCmV0iZSkuXxUthm45jnq%252F8IEOoo0GwRIvGPrZ0PF0tqUSGlEInVdW2rS4MzZxGPgF3Iz891ezEBazjW9KufZ3QlxDi3dawbtDJOsZngTCtTuZfyIhWyTN%252BaC2yNy8stZCZdOR1WAsShfnrAtT8dtx%252BAc96lYhx8zfyWemIZh5vh6r0%253D%7Ccksum%3A11234966322408211b5f0eec427b8436efbf47497574%7Campid%3APL_CLK%7Cclp%3A2334524
> ...


If I will not get a reply from Canyon within another 2 weeks on my email I'll go ahead and help myself.


----------



## JensDey (26. Mai 2021)

Habe jetzt erstmal eine Absage bekommen. 
1. Betrifft es nur bestimmte 2020er Chargen
2. Ist das ein Verschlißteil, welches regelmäßig getauscht wird.

Habe noch mal freundlich, oder eher bestimmt zurückgeschrieben, dass ich weder Punkt 1 noch 2 als valides Argument betrachte.

Guter Canyon-Service bedeutet in diesem Falle, dass mir eine kostenpflictige Bestellung vorbereitet wurde.

Werde mir wohl einfach mein Bastel-Kit bauen. Das Neuron CF war 2019 ziemlich einmalig für das Geld. Mittlerweile finde ich ein halbes Dutzend mtb, die mir auch gefallen würden. Stand jetzt, hat Canyon gerade einen Kunden weniger.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (26. Mai 2021)

Ich habe bisher noch keine Antwort ... habe auch am 10.5 reklamiert!


----------



## goooofy (26. Mai 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Habe jetzt erstmal eine Absage bekommen.
> 1. Betrifft es nur bestimmte 2020er Chargen
> 2. Ist das ein Verschlißteil, welches regelmäßig getauscht wird.
> 
> ...


wenn es ein Verschleißteil ist sollte ja zumindest das Ersatzteil verfügbar sein.....entwickelt sich wohl zum nächsten "Kettenstreben-Gate"....sehr sehr schade...hätte ich ejetzt anders erwartet.


----------



## JensDey (26. Mai 2021)

Ich habe auch direkt geschrieben, dass sie hier mit wenig Aufwand ihren tollen Service-Ruf hätten polieren können. Das Thema hätte ein 15€-Student in wenigen Tagen abwickeln können.
So mal wieder 14 Tage gewartet für eine Absage und dann mit seltsamer Begründung abgewiegelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2021)

Eine Schraube ist also ein Verschleißteil....ja nee, is klar. 

So eine Scheiße gibt es nur bei Canyon. Fehlkonstruktion und dann eine Schraube mit Bremsbelägen oder Kette vergleichen 

Eine Schraube als Sollbruchstelle um z.B. beim Schaltauge größeren Schaden zu verhinden ist plausibel.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (26. Mai 2021)

es handelt sich um die Horstlink Schraube!


----------



## goooofy (26. Mai 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich habe auch direkt geschrieben, dass sie hier mit wenig Aufwand ihren tollen Service-Ruf hätten polieren können. Das Thema hätte ein 15€-Student in wenigen Tagen abwickeln können.
> So mal wieder 14 Tage gewartet für eine Absage und dann mit seltsamer Begründung abgewiegelt.


hast du an infor oder support/maintenance geschrieben? Der Student/Support am Telefon wollte mir ja das Ersatzkit verkaufen. Über Support/Maintenance wurde das dann auf kostenslose Lieferung des Ersatzkits gedreht.

Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass das reguläre Mounting-Kit nicht verfügbar ist. Denn wenn es ein Verschleißteil wäre dann sollte es ja lieferbar sein. Aber die Schraube an der Stelle ist kein Verschleißteil. Die Schraube ist einfach zu schwach/weich.


----------



## JensDey (26. Mai 2021)

goooofy schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass das reguläre Mounting-Kit nicht verfügbar ist. Denn wenn es ein Verschleißteil wäre dann sollte es ja lieferbar sein. Aber die Schraube an der Stelle ist kein Verschleißteil. Die Schraube ist einfach zu schwach/weich.


So habe ich argumentiert.
Ich halte es für einen Design-Fehler. Eine durchgehende Hülse mit Schraube am Ende hätte vermutlich weniger Problem mit den Kräften. Oder eben Stahl anstatt Alu.

Der Kontakt war über das Kontaktformular. Und da es 14 tage dauert dürfte bei einer Garantie-Anfrage auch gerne ein Kollege mit Ahnung die Antwort formulieren.


----------



## JensDey (26. Mai 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Eine Schraube als Sollbruchstelle um z.B. beim Schaltauge größeren Schaden zu verhinden ist plausibel. Aber doch nicht beim Dämpfer.


An dieser Stelle geht der Schuss nach hinten los. Ich hatte es ja jeweils erst mit Verzögerung bemerkt und ich hätte entsprechende körperliche oder finanzielle Schäden durch weiteren Bruch davontragen können. Auch darauf habe ich nun hingewiesen.


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle geht der Schuss nach hinten los. Ich hatte es ja jeweils erst mit Verzögerung bemerkt und ich hätte entsprechende körperliche oder finanzielle Schäden durch weiteren Bruch davontragen können. Auch darauf habe ich nun hingewiesen.



Das eigentliche Problem ist, daß Du hättest stürzen können. Und dann hätte Canyon behauptet, daß es durch den Sturz gebrochen wäre. Versuche mal das Gegenteil zu beweisen. 

Ähnlich ist es bei gebrochenen Rahmenteilen. Wenn es nicht rechtzeitig entdeckt wird und Du deswegen fällst, behaupten die Hersteller daß der Bruch aufgrund des Sturzes gekommen ist.


----------



## goooofy (26. Mai 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> So habe ich argumentiert.
> Ich halte es für einen Design-Fehler. Eine durchgehende Hülse mit Schraube am Ende hätte vermutlich weniger Problem mit den Kräften. Oder eben Stahl anstatt Alu.
> 
> Der Kontakt war über das Kontaktformular. Und da es 14 tage dauert dürfte bei einer Garantie-Anfrage auch gerne ein Kollege mit Ahnung die Antwort formulieren.


Ich würde noch den Suport/Maintenance direkt anschreiben. Glaub das war "support at canyon.com"


----------



## JensDey (26. Mai 2021)

Aktuell bin ich geduldig. Ich muss denen nicht hinterherwischen. Das können und dürfen die gerne selbstmachen.
Meine Antwort hat Eskalations-Potential. Mal schauen, ob es triggert.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (26. Mai 2021)

Ich bin gespannt, und ich habe vor 16 Tagen auch eine Anfrage gestellt die bisher unbeantwortet.

Welchen Pfeifen haben bei der Umfrage für den besten Service eigentlich pro canyon gevotet ....


----------



## JensDey (26. Mai 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Welchen Pfeifen haben bei der Umfrage für den besten Service eigentlich pro canyon gevotet ....


Die, die zufrieden sind!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 512898 (26. Mai 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, und ich habe vor 16 Tagen auch eine Anfrage gestellt die bisher unbeantwortet.
> 
> Welchen Pfeifen haben bei der Umfrage für den besten Service eigentlich pro canyon gevotet ....


Die die ein Verkaufsgespräch/eine Lieferung als Service ansehen...


----------



## aussieneuron (27. Mai 2021)

They should be shipping the new bolt system to everyone. Have installed the new version will see how it goes. Lots of loctite on the thread and grease on the outer.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Mai 2021)

wenn man mal in den Kundenrezessionen schaut ..... ich glaube das hat ähnlich Potential wie die Kettenstrebe, evtl. soll das die Sollbruchstelle sein!?


----------



## Karup (31. Mai 2021)

Auf meine Anfrage vom 13. Mai kam bisher keine Antwort.
Ich habe auch die o.g. Artikelnummern der Schrauben verbaut und bat um ein neues Mounting-Kit.


----------



## JensDey (1. Juni 2021)

Nach meinem "Einspruch" bekomme ich das Kit nun kostenlos. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das jetzt unter gutem Service verbuchen soll.


----------



## JensDey (4. Juni 2021)

Mein Kit ist jetzt angekommen. Es wurde nicht nur das Material geändert sondern auch die "Technik".
Links sieht man, wie vorher aussah: Hülse und Schraube aus einem Teil und der Übergang ist die Schwachstelle. Rechts sieht man, dass die Schraube nun ein Einzelteil über die ganze Länge ist und die zweite Hülse hohl ohne Gwinde ist. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dieses "Verschleißteile" nun für immer hält.


----------



## gugges (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen, bei mir aller gleiche, nach nur 2 Monaten war die Schraube einfach weg... Schraube nun die gegenüberliegende einfach ab und lass mir die als Edelstahl-Ausführung nachfertigen. Evtl. tausche ich sie in den Originalzustand aus, wenn man was von Canyon höre sollte. Sonst sehe ich die 25 - 30 € für des Set als zu hoch an.


----------



## goooofy (7. Juni 2021)

gugges schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bei mir aller gleiche, nach nur 2 Monaten war die Schraube einfach weg... Schraube nun die gegenüberliegende einfach ab und lass mir die als Edelstahl-Ausführung nachfertigen. Evtl. tausche ich sie in den Originalzustand aus, wenn man was von Canyon höre sollte. Sonst sehe ich die 25 - 30 € für des Set als zu hoch an.


Musst aber aufpassen. Die Schrube mit dem "Achskörper" auf der Antriebsseite ist glaub 5mm kürzer. 

Ich habe ja glücklicherweise schon das Ersatzkit von Canyon bekommen. Habe damals aber auch lange nach Alternative gesucht. Wo lässt du dir das in Edelstahl anfertigen?


----------



## Karup (7. Juni 2021)

Bin gespannt, wann ich denn mal eine Antwort von Canyon bekomme, ist immerhin fast 4 Wochen her, das ich den Support kontaktiert habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gugges (7. Juni 2021)

goooofy schrieb:


> Musst aber aufpassen. Die Schrube mit dem "Achskörper" auf der Antriebsseite ist glaub 5mm kürzer.
> 
> Ich habe ja glücklicherweise schon das Ersatzkit von Canyon bekommen. Habe damals aber auch lange nach Alternative gesucht. Wo lässt du dir das in Edelstahl anfertigen?



Danke für den Hinweis! Werde dann einfach verschiedene Längen anfertigen, kürzen geht ja notfalls immer.
Kenne jemanden, der eine CNC-Maschine zu Hause hat und Rentner ist, der macht sowas gerne für einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag. Ist deutlich besser, als das Bike für mind. 4 Wochen (wie es Canyon angedeutet hat bis sich der Service erstmal meldet) stehen zu lassen. Günstiger als des fertige Set ist es auch alle mal


----------



## goooofy (7. Juni 2021)

gugges schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis! Werde dann einfach verschiedene Längen anfertigen, kürzen geht ja notfalls immer.
> Kenne jemanden, der eine CNC-Maschine zu Hause hat und Rentner ist, der macht sowas gerne für einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag. Ist deutlich besser, als das Bike für mind. 4 Wochen (wie es Canyon angedeutet hat bis sich der Service erstmal meldet) stehen zu lassen. Günstiger als des fertige Set ist es auch alle mal


Cool...genau so jemanden hatte ich damals auch gesucht....Viel Erfolg!!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. Juni 2021)

So, am Wochenende meine 4 Wöchige Anfrage angemahnt, Montag die Workflow generierte Antwort erhalten das ich bei nicht Bedarf das Ticket schließen kann.
Und gerade bekam ich eine Auftragsbestätigung über CAYN GP7089-01 MTG Kit HL M062 AM.


----------



## JensDey (8. Juni 2021)

Auch kostenlos?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. Juni 2021)

Jupp, 39,95 + 4.95€ Versand  - Endbetrag 0.00 

Regulär fände ich den preis recht happig, wenn es sich um die 6 teile handelt, wie oben abgebildet ist?


----------



## goooofy (8. Juni 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Jupp, 39,95 + 4.95€ Versand  - Endbetrag 0.00
> 
> Regulär fände ich den preis recht happig, wenn es sich um die 6 teile handelt, wie oben abgebildet ist?


da stimme ich dir zu...aber so ist das momentan mit allen Ersatzteilen. Preise haben überall angezogen oder keine Teile lieferbar. 
Warte seit drei wochen auf neuen Reifen...ist echt ein Drama....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (8. Juni 2021)

Kein Standardteil bedeutet Preis ist hoch. Zudem muss man immer berücksichtigen, dass die Preise für die Bikes bei Canyon immer  noch vergleichsweise niedrig sind. Das zahlst du am Ende an anderer Stelle, weil du eben auch abhängig bist.
Wenn du einen lokalen Dealer mit der Marke xy hast, sagt der dir ggf auch, "da baue ich dir schnell was anderes rein, das passt auch". Sowas musst du jetzt halt selbst machen und entscheiden.
Aber jetzt, als Stahlversion, ist es ja kein Verschleissteil mehr. 😉


----------



## updike (9. Juni 2021)

Gestern habe ich Canyon über das Kontaktformular gebeten, mir und meinem Bruder die verbesserten Horst-Link-Bolzen zu schicken.
Heute kam die Bestätigungsmail, voraussichtliche Lieferung 07. - 11. Juni.

CANYON:

"Hi ......,

danke für deine Nachricht. Erfahrungsgemäß kommt es nicht zu Stürzen, aber du hast natürlich recht, dass Vorsicht in diesem Fall besser ist.

Ich habe einen Auftrag mit dem Lager-Kit geschrieben, in einer separaten Mail findest du die entsprechende Bestellbestätigung."

Ganz großes Lob an Canyon, besser geht`s nicht 👍


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Juni 2021)

Meine Anfrage war ähnlich - hatte auch Sorge um einen Bruch an der Stelle, mit entsprechender Sturzgefahr.

Mit so einer Antwort als Email, wäre ich auch zufrieden gewesen, ich habe Sie nicht bekommen, sondern nur die Auftragsbestätigung für das Kit. - Das aber erst nach 4 Wochen und erneuter Anmahnung, weil bis dahin 0 Reaktion ...

Wenn das Kit dann auch erstmal ko0mmt, bin ich auch erst mal zufrieden ... Die Komunikation mit dem Support ist aber eher hakelig ...


----------



## Karup (9. Juni 2021)

??
Du hast  innerhalb von 1 Tag eine Antwort inkl. Bestellbestätigung bekommen?
Ich warte seit fast 4 Wochen auf eine Reaktion.

Lustig


----------



## JensDey (9. Juni 2021)

Karup schrieb:


> Lustig


Das ist das Problem bei Canyon: Kommunikation! Und das wäre nicht schwierig und auch nicht teuer.
Ein freundliches Wort. Schnelles Feedback mit Angaben, wann man sich wieder meldet. usw.
Aber, und das kenne ich auch aus den 2 Firmen für die ich die letzen über 20y arbeite: Service-Bereitschaft ist eine Tugend, die nicht jeder besitzt und die auch schwer trainierbar ist. "Ich möchte helfen" ist nicht das gleiche wie " ich muss helfen" (der Chef gibt das vor).


----------



## Karup (10. Juni 2021)

Ich glaube, die lesen hier mit.
Heute kam endlich die Antwort, das Kit wird an den Erstkäufer gesendet und das Bike nun auf mich umgeschrieben.
Danke


----------



## sauerlaender75 (10. Juni 2021)

heute Versandbestätigung bekommen!


----------



## JensDey (11. Juni 2021)

Karup schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die lesen hier mit.


Glaube ich nicht. 
Wäre natürlich clever. Gibt ja viele Anregungen kostenlos.
Schön, dass es jetzt bei euch auch klappt.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. Juni 2021)

Teile sind da! Aber ernsthaft, wie man für 2 Schrauben plus diese 4 Spezialhülsen 40€ abrufen kann  

Egal, bin erst mal zufrieden ...

PS: in meinem Kit fehlt das LocTite ...


----------



## JensDey (12. Juni 2021)

Das Grüne war kein Loctite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (12. Juni 2021)

ich würde sagen das ist das Fett!


----------



## JensDey (12. Juni 2021)

Habe nachgeschaut und noch einen 😉 gefunden. 😉


----------



## sauerlaender75 (12. Juni 2021)

Heute kam eine Service Bewertungsanfrage, habe entsprechend meine Erfahrung entsprechend geschildert .. 

Mein Trek hatte innerhalb der Garantiezeit 2 Mängel, welches vom Versender schnell per Kostenübernahme geregelt wurde.


----------



## HEJUBA (28. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich Habs schon wo anders formuliert. Aber glaube hier ist es besser aufgehoben. Mir ist die Schraube ebenfalls gebrochen (hinterbau kurz vorm Schaltwerk) hat eventuell jemand noch eine übrig aus dem Kit? Ich habe bei Canyon auch bereits Kontakt aufgenommen, mag aber ungern über 4 Wochen warten 😭 
Es geht um die EP0876-01. 

Danke für eure Hilfe. 

Gruß Hendrik


----------



## JensDey (28. Juni 2021)

Blätter hier mal nach vorne, ich habe da ein Selbstbaukit beschrieben. Wennnich wirklich Not gehabt hätte, hätte ich gebastelt.


----------



## HEJUBA (30. Juni 2021)

Hat sich erledigt . Canyon sendet mir nun das neue Set zu. Danke für eure Mühe.


----------



## skywa (21. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen, hab das gleiche Problem, und plötzlich war die Schraube weg. Hab dann ein Tciket gestartet, 5 Tage lang auf Antwort gewartet, und heute angerufen un bin nach 25 min durchgekommen, hab hab mein pb geschildert und auch was ich benötige, ist vorrätig, und auf meine Frage nach Garantie wurde mir auch Verschleißteil genannt, ....hab dann nicht weiter diskutiert, sondern bestellt, aber mitgeteilt dass ich das im Nachgang noch Anfagen werde.....mal sehen was ich jetzt zugeschickt bekomme, das Kit nennt sich *CAYN GP7089-01 MTG Kit HL M062 AM und kostet 39,95


*


----------



## sauerlaender75 (21. Juli 2021)

Wenn du Garantie hast, dann lass dich nicht abwimmeln, die Schrauben haben ganz viele umsonst gekriegt, weil Sie offensichtlich ein Problem damit haben!


----------



## Jh- (21. Juli 2021)

Mir ist bei einem Alpencross die gesamte Schraube am 2 Monate alten Neuron von Mai 2021 abhanden gekommen und wir mussten sie durch Kabelbinder bis zum nächsten Geschäft ersetzen. Zusätzlich hat sich Tage vorher die Achse selbstständig rausgedreht und der Hinterreifen hat sich quer gestellt. Dadurch war die Bremse defekt. Zum Glück habe ich mich nicht verletzt.
Jetzt bekomme ich als Entschädigung dieses Schrauben-Set?! Qualität ist anscheinend bekannterweise nicht vorhanden.
Ich hab überhaupt kein Vertrauen mehr in dieses Fahrrad und will es garnicht mehr haben.
Ich kaufe bei Canyon definitiv kein Fahrrad mehr. Das steht fest.

Knapp 2500€ für so einen Schrott. Die haben doch zu viel Höhenflug durch den Lockdown und die damit verbundenen Bestellungen erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (21. Juli 2021)

HEJUBA schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich Habs schon wo anders formuliert. Aber glaube hier ist es besser aufgehoben. Mir ist die Schraube ebenfalls gebrochen (hinterbau kurz vorm Schaltwerk) hat eventuell jemand noch eine übrig aus dem Kit? Ich habe bei Canyon auch bereits Kontakt aufgenommen, mag aber ungern über 4 Wochen warten 😭
> Es geht um die EP0876-01.
> ...


----------



## Smost (28. Juli 2021)

Ich habe die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht. Nach meiner Auffassung ist die Originalschraube ein Konstruktionsfehler. Grund: sie ist aus Aluminium. Die Hebelkräfte dort hinten am Hinterbau sind einfach zu groß. Deshalb hat das Nachrüstkit jetzt eine Stahlschraube.
Das Problem mit der sich selbst lösenden Hinterradachse hatte ich übrigens auch…nach weniger als 100 km!


----------



## goooofy (30. Juli 2021)

Smost schrieb:


> Ich habe die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht. Nach meiner Auffassung ist die Originalschraube ein Konstruktionsfehler. Grund: sie ist aus Aluminium. Die Hebelkräfte dort hinten am Hinterbau sind einfach zu groß. Deshalb hat das Nachrüstkit jetzt eine Stahlschraube.
> Das Problem mit der sich selbst lösenden Hinterradachse hatte ich übrigens auch…nach weniger als 100 km!


Das mit der Achse hatte ich auch, aber mit der Steckachse und dem integrierten Hebel lässt sich das ja "easy" festschrauben. Seitdem kontrolliere ich vor jeder Ausfahrt, aber hatte das Problem seit gefühlten 1500km nicht mehr.


----------



## MrPlowXL (9. November 2022)

Interessanter Thread. Vor 1 1/2 Wochen hat sich an meinem 2022er CF8 (gek. 12/21) das Horst Link Lager auf der rechten Seite während der Fahrt verabschiedet. Kann leider nicht sagen ob gerissen oder ab Werk zu wenig Loctite drauf, da auf dem Blätterboden nicht mehr auffindbar.

Das noch vorh. Lager auf der linken Seite ist aber eindeutig nicht das, wie das auf dem mir zugeschickten (und hier abgebildeten) Mounting Kit sondern scheint die eigentlich "zurück gerufene" Variante zu sein.

Hat Canyon diese allen Ernstes auch so lange danach noch bei Neurädern verbaut oder tut dies gar noch immer?

Leider war bei meinem Kit weder Loctite noch Fett oder Anleitung dabei. Gibt es hier etwas zu beachten?  Das Fett aussen auf die kompl. Hülsen oder nur die Auflagefläche der Ringe? Auf dem Schraubgewinde befindet sich etwas rotes. Trotzdem noch Loctite dabei geben?
Die auf Kopf bedruckte Hülse nach innen oder außen oder egal?

Achja auf der Hülse ist immer noch von 5nm die Rede, in den Schraubköpfe steht nichts (kein A2 oder sonstiges)

Danke!


----------



## goooofy (10. November 2022)

interessant, dann haben die tatsächlich noch diese alte Spezialschraube weiter verbaut. Bei meinem Neuron von 2019 war das ja schon verbaut. Ist wahrscheinlich einfacher/schneller nur zwei "Schrauben" zu verbauen als diese neue Variante mit Hülse etc.
Glaub ich habe bei mir die bedrcukte hülse nach außen und nur die Auflageflächen mit dem mitgelieferten Fett behandelt. Das rote müsste ja schon Loctite sein. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere rot=fest und blau=weniger fest oder umgekehrt


----------

